# Finally facing my IBS, support needed<3



## iwant2bnormal (Nov 6, 2010)

I first started having IBS problems on the very first day of 10th grade.. It was brought on instantly when I had to go to class. It's all anxiety with me. I went almost 6 months with my problem, not knowing what could possibly be wrong with me. Eventually, my parents took me to the doctor where they put me on a bland diet (rice, bread, soup) for over a year. I lost so much weight. I was nothing but bone and my friends would tease me about it cuz I'm 5'2 and weighed 110. My dad was a dick and treated me like a criminal and never bothered to even TRY to understand or believe me when I said I was in pain and feared embarassment. He made me go to school where I had to frequent the bathroom multiple times in every class. The teachers thought I was trying to just skip out on class a lot so I eventually had to open up to some teachers so they'd at least help me not embarass myself any more than I already was. So, I moved in with my mom and became homeschooled for my Junior & Senior year. Things got better as long as I was home all the time I ate whatever I wanted and only feared the searing pain in my stomach. Now, I'm almost 19 living with my bf and have to eat carefully because I have a job and go to school. Once again as miserable as I was in 10th grade. I have always felt VERY alone on this cuz I have never met anyone else that has what I have. So, I am finally facing my problem and trying to seek support and advice.. Just anything to make me feel normal!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What are your worst symptoms?


----------



## iwant2bnormal (Nov 6, 2010)

BQ said:


> What are your worst symptoms?


My symptoms include severe abdominal pain, and when I get nervous (which doesn't take much for me! lol) I have to immediately go to the bathroom! Sugar, milk, EVERYTHING except soup, rice, and bread set me off. It is all just at a different level with each food. I have IBS-A


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sounds like more D than C?? Or are you getting C from treating the D?Anyway.. you can use imodium or imodium broken into 1/2's or 1/4's with each meal as prevention. You can take calcium carbonate supplements to frim up BM's.You can use fiber supplements to bulk up your stool.You can treat the nervousness/(Anxiety??)... as in learn stress management techniques and change some of your thinking so you are not so nervous seek therapy or a Dr's advice for help with this. BTW Cognitive Behavior Therapy has helped many IBS'ers and so has Hypnotherapy. (See our CBT/Hypno Forum for more info on both of these.)You probably haven't met anyone with this only because it isn't easy to talk about it. I am betting you do know people with it as 20% of the population is walking around with it. Just people are not comfortable talking about it. We have very near 40,000 members here.. so that's alot of people. So just remember... you are NOwhere near alone.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

Just want to say that YOU ARE NOT ALONE. always remember that and you'll be okay. There's always someone else out there who has the same symptoms as you and chances are you'll find them here in a matter of time.


----------

